# Why doesnt ?



## elite (Aug 30, 2004)

My ATItool save my mem and core settings after a reboot?

Thank You


----------



## elite (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello there,

Over the last few days I'v been trying to overclock my ATI card using the ATITool, But after restarting my computer and then going to run a benchmark test I check the details to find my graphics card mem and core are back to default, why?







I left the ATITool program to find the max mem, after a few mins i seen the temp of my card go up is this to high?






Also Im wanting to overclock my cpu, But I dont understand changing the voltage so will it be safe for me just to turn the FSB up in my bios? if so what shouldnt I go past?

If anyone of you had msn or icq that maybe I could speak with that would be fantastic.... thanks!!!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2004)

on reboot your card resets to default .. when atitool is loaded it loads the settings from "2d profile" .. to get this at startup let atitool start at windows start (-> settings -> misc) .. also try disabling overdrive


----------



## sersalpha (Aug 30, 2004)

I'd probably leave the 2D profile set to your default speeds. As long as ATITool is in the tray and your 3D profile is set to your overclocked speeds, whenever you run a 3D application, ATITool automatically overclocks your card. Running your card overclocked in 2D mode puts unnecessary stress on your video card. Basically, you get the performance only when it's needed. This is one of the many reasons why ATITool is the best ATI card overclocking tool out there, IMHO.


----------



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

Also, when you find a clock speed you want to keep, click the "New" tab and give it a name. Then when you reboot and want to go back to that clock speed, just click the arrow in the pull down list and it will be right there. Highlight it and click "Load".


----------

